# Is Toyota Venza 2012 good for Uber drive?



## ZiaulUSA (Jan 14, 2022)

I am a new driver (passed 3 months ago) want to buy Toyota Venza 2012. Is it good to drive for Uber in outer NYC?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

gas mileage might kinda suck. but the added space / cargo room could be a benefit


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I would highly recommend a hybrid whatever it is you choose.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

No good.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Too each their own. Ive done 25k plus rides all in a Prii. They are bulletproof


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

sumidaj said:


> gas mileage might kinda suck.








Gas Mileage of 2012 Toyota Venza


Search by Model. Search by make for fuel efficient new and used cars and trucks




www.fueleconomy.gov


----------

